# [Redes] Gentoo como el mejor sistema operativo (CERRADO)

## ZaPa

CLOSE

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Actualmente en mi ciudad no existen muy buenas conexiones de adsl con un buen caudal de subida, y he pensado, en contratar varias lineas.

 

Esa es la letra tan pequeña que ni la escriben todos los ISP. Limitan el tráfico de subida y todas las conexiones son asimétricas, esto es, más caudal de bajada que de subida, porque no quieren permitir que la gente instale servidores (a mí me lo vas a decir).

ONO llega a mi casa con fibra óptica, pero sólo hasta su terminal, a partir del mismo todo es cable de cobre coaxial... Sin entrar en las limitaciones del cable coaxial, la conexión permite en mi caso, una velocidad de subida simétrica, tanta publi que le dan a los 50Mb, carísimos eso sí, pues serían también posibles de subida (en teoría).

En pocas palabras, que no me quiero enrollar, no contrates varias líneas, habla con ambos ISP y diles que necesitas una velocidad de subida superior, te van a clavar, pero quizá sea más barato que contratar varias líneas.

Al igual que yo, si das con alguien que no sea un mero teleoperador (particularmente malos en el caso de las compañías que mencionas) y te pasan con alguien que entienda más, sabrá que hablas de un servidor. Eso lo cobran y muuuy caro, sea cual sea el pretexto.

----------

## ZaPa

-.

----------

## cameta

El ADSL español es de vergüenza.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> ¿Ono permite hacer bonding en sus conexiónes?

 

Eso sólo te lo pueden aclarar los de ONO, las y los teleoperadores no van a tener ni idea de lo que les hablas, pero diles que te pasen con el servicio técnico directamente, aunque te harán perder el tiempo de todas formas. Prueba a pasarte por una tienda ONO y que te pasen el teléfono del mismo, en tu zona, directamente.

Yo no he conseguido hacer un bridge a partir de uno de sus cable modems y no quiero que me cobren más por ponerme un router, dado que a mí me mantienen la tarifa que tuve desde el principio con ellos, aunque me han ido aumentando la velocidad de la conexión, a medida que lo hacen con el resto de la gente.

Con respecto a los 50Mb, ya me bajo cualquier imagen de CD en entre cinco y diez minutos. Realmente no los necesito.

ZaPa, ¿para qué lo necesitas realmente? (Conste que no quiero que me contestes en el foro ni en privado, es para que reflexiones sobre ello, nada más).

Lo digo porque hay servicios de hosting gratuitos y hay otros que son de pago y permiten un ancho de banda y tasas de datos que sólo dependen del precio que estés dispuesto a pagar, que veo que es mucho si estás pensando en permitirte cinco conexiones con uno o más ISP.

----------

## cpasoft

Ninguna de las dos operadoras mencionadas te van a permitir hacer bonding...  :Sad: 

NO sé cual serán tus necesidades reales, pero quizá te puedas plantear otras posibles soluciones de balanceo, pero si necesitas una comunicación bi-direccional de gran ancho de banda contra otro único lugar, entonces no te quedará más remedio que contratar una de esas lineas caríiiisimas de las que hablas...  :Sad: 

----------

## ZaPa

Es cierto.

Un nodo para wireless al fin y al cabo no le puedes sacar mucho partido.

----------

## Stolz

Para hacer balanceo hay varias formas. De hecho hay tantas  formas que cada vez busco información me vuelvo loco porque no se cual de los métodos escoger ni cuales son los más actuales. Es mi asignatura pendiente. Hace tiempo que tengo este enlace guardado por tratarse de una guía que se seguro que funciona en Gentoo y porque están muy bien explicados los pasos http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-Networking-EN-Iptables-and-netfilter-load-balancing-using-connmark

En el trabajo tenemos 4 líneas contratadas de 3 ISPs distintos (Timofonica,ONO y Tele2) y la solución rápida que encontramos fue instalar en el ordenador router la distribución ClearOS (http://www.clearfoundation.com/Software/overview.html). Configurarla es cosa de niños gracias al interfaz web y lo que se hizo como solución temporal lleva meses funcionando. Tengo pendiente conectarme por SSH y ver qué programas usan y qué reglas de iptables tienen porque me muero de ganas por entender cómo funciona esto.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

Usaré gestores de descarga como kget para realizar las descargas.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tal cual Zapa. Bonding suma el ancho de banda total. Balanceo de carga lo distribuye.

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

Sí, mi comentario iba enfocado solo al balanceo. Bonding no creo que lo permitan distintos ISPs. Como ya se ha mencionado, el balanceo en los casos en los que se permiten varias coenxiones simultaneas sí suma el ancho de banda. Si en mi trabajo pongo a bajar algo con wget y una sola conexión, la velocidad máxima de descarga es la de la línea por la que salgo, pero  usando varias conexiones (por ejemplo P2P, jdownloader o aria2 en sustitución de wget) el ancho de banda es la suma de todas las líneas.

----------

## ZaPa

Como dije anteriormente.

Bonding solamente es compatible con lineas T1/T2.

Lineas dedicadas que 1mb sale por casi 1000€ .

Saludos.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Porcierto the incredible hurd, ¿a que te refieres con hacer un bridge a partir de sus cablemodems?

 

A tener un cablemodem, y de esa única conexión, sacar dos o más, para conectar el portátil y otro equipo que tengo en casa, sin tener que desenchufar el cablemodem de mi equipo de escritorio principal, todo ello usando más de una tarjeta de red en este y la integrada en todo lo demás. Pensaba que con iptables se podía hacer masquerade o enmascarar todas las restantes conexiones, pero no ha habido forma. Lo conseguí hace unos cuatro años, pero ahora no puedo.

Don Inodoro_Pereyra intentó ayudarme con las iptables, porque al parecer cometí alguna torpeza, [net] LAN inservible (abierto), pero me he leído todo lo que he encontrado, las iptables ya están bien, porque he usado otros ejemplos encontrados con google, y no hay manera, no me funciona.

Con bridge me refiero a hacer un puente, que de una conexión, salgan otras. Juro haberlo conseguido hace unos cuatro años, sin tanta complicación. Básicamente necesito que mi equipo de escritorio principal comparta su conexión con otro de los equipos, pero lo limitan de algún modo. Si capan eso, yo con el bonding, sinceramente, no perdería ni un solo segundo.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola the increible hurd.

Yo tengo eso mismo que has mencionando funcionando perfectamente.

Tengo un cablemodem a una tarjeta de un pentium 4, y otro cablemodem para la red lan interna.

¿Eso es lo que deseabas hacer?

Un saludo.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tengo un cablemodem a una tarjeta de un pentium 4, y otro cablemodem para la red lan interna.
> 
> ¿Eso es lo que deseabas hacer?

 

Muchas gracias por tu interés.

No, tengo un sólo cablemodem, conectado mediante USB, al equipo principal (eth0). De esta conexión quería sacar mediante todas las tarjetas de red integradas en los equipos, otra (en el equipo principal eth1).

Con otras palabras, quería conectar a internet un equipo, mediante el cable de red cruzado que sale del que llamo principal (a través de eth1). Pero no lo he logrado.

Un solo cablemodem, y MASQUERADE en iptables deberían poder lograrlo, pero...

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo the_increible_hurd.

En mi anterior mensaje me he equivocado escribiendo,jeje.

Yo tambien tengo solamente 1 cablemodem de conectarium.

Un pentium 4 haciendo de router.

2 tarjetas de red, 1 que hace de wan (para el cablemodem de conectarium)y otra tarjeta de red que se encarga de la red LAN interna.

Y creo que es lo mismo que tu deseabas hacer, y a mi me funciona perfectamente.

Si te puedo ayudar en algo dimelo.

Un saludo.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 tarjetas de red, 1 que hace de wan (para el cablemodem de ono) y otra tarjeta de red que se encarga de la red LAN interna.
> 
> Y creo que es lo mismo que tu deseabas hacer, y a mi me funciona perfectamente.
> ...

 

Exacto, ¿cómo lo has logrado?

Necesitaría echarle un vistazo a tus iptables y al /etc/conf.d/net básicamente. Si no quieres publicarlas por cualquier motivo, admito MP   :Wink: 

----------

## Frostwarrior

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *ZaPa wrote:*   Actualmente en mi ciudad no existen muy buenas conexiones de adsl con un buen caudal de subida, y he pensado, en contratar varias lineas. 
> 
> Esa es la letra tan pequeña que ni la escriben todos los ISP. Limitan el tráfico de subida y todas las conexiones son asimétricas, esto es, más caudal de bajada que de subida, porque no quieren permitir que la gente instale servidores (a mí me lo vas a decir).

 

No quiero desvirtuar. Pero por que no quieren que la gente se instale servidores?

----------

